# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Raar allemaal, iemand die mij gerust kan stellen?

## Mirteh

Hallo,

Ik heb al een hele tijd last van allerlei klachten.
Ik ben hier voor naar de huisarts geweest, al een aantal keer.
Deze vertelde mij dat het door de stress kan komen maar na mijn toetsen ed is het niet verminderd. Ik dacht aangezien ik nu vakantie heb moet het goed komen maar nee.
Twee weken geleden ben ik nog eens naar de ha geweest en toen kreegn ik te horen dat het misschien een prikkelbare darm is, tegelijkertijd kreeg ik een verwijs brief voor een echo van de bovenbuik om dingen uit te sluiten.
Nu heb ik van de week dat onderzoek en vraag me af wat daar allemaal uit kan komen?
Mijn klachten zijn:
- Opgeblazen gevoel bovenbuik.
- Als ik op mijn buik lig doen mijn ribben, zijkant zeer.
Ik heb ook last van paniek (dat ik denk dat ik iets ernstig heb met mijn hart (hartklachten zit in de familie maar aangezien ik pas 20 ben is dit zeer onwaarschijnlijk?) (controle hartslag)
- Pijn borst druk tijdens paniek vooral 

Dus help...

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Mirthe.

Als ik je klachten zolees,zou het heel goed prikkelbare darmen kunnen zijn.
Ik heb dat ook al vanaf kinds aan en dan kan dat doorstralen naar je bovenbuik/maag.
dan zit je dichtbij de hartstreek en dan kan er bewust/onbewust paniek onstaan door de angst.
Laat eerst de echo maar eens maken en anders misschien nog een idee om een maag en darm onderzoek te laten doen(vraag dan wel om een roesje, want dat is anders helemaal niet leuk!!!!)

sterkte ermee en laat even weten hoe het gegaan is.

groetjes, Diane

----------


## Oki07

Mijn vriend heeft een keer last gehad van verstopping. Dat had hij zelf niet door, want hij had juist diaree. Hij had heel erg veel pijn bij zijn borst en we hebben zelfs 112 ervoor gebeld, omdat hij het niet uithield van de pijn. De week ervoor waren we al bij de huisarts, maar die vond zijn hart goed klinken. We zijn met de ambulance naar het ziekenhuis gegaan, omdat diclofenac niet hielp. Daar is een filmpje van zijn hart gemaakt, maar dat was goed. Toen een foto of echo van zijn buik en daarop was te zien dat hij verstopt was. Het advies was meer verzels en meer beweging. Tijdelijk heeft hij laxeermiddel gekregen, zakjes met vezels en pijnstilling (zetpillen paracetamol). Nadien heeft hij er nooit meer last van gehad.
Een prikkelbare darm klinkt dus als een logische conclusie. Gewoon die echo laten doen en hopelijk weet je dan meer. Op je eten letten; veel vezels en genoeg drinken en bewegen helpt vaak wel.

Wat betreft die pijn op je borst, dat kan dus vanuit je darmen doorstralen, maar het is ook een voorkomende klacht bij paniek. Zelf heb ik last van paniekaanvallen en heb dan altijd een drukkend gevoel op de borst. Overigens heb ik van mijn huisarts een hartfilmpje mogen maken, omdat ik me zo ongerust maakte en mijn vader op 50-jarige leeftijd een hartinfarct/hartstilstand heeft gehad. De geruststeliing kan een hoop paniek wegnemen.

----------


## Mirteh

Bedankt voor jullie reacties!
Ik kon vandaag al voor de echo terecht en alles blijkt goed te zijn.
Nu ben ik alleen maar banger dat het iets met mijn hart is :S
Maarja ik ben ook s ochtends misselijk, hierboven niet neergezet.
Beetje draaierig voel ik me ook  :Frown:  ook weinig geslapen de afgelopen tijd

Terug naar de huisarts? Of toch alleen maar spanning.
Ik ga over 2 dagen op vakantie en vind dit ook best spannend met het vliegtuig maar zou het daar allemaal nu zo erg van kunnen zijn.
Nu bang dat er daar iets gebeurd ed. Wel zin om te gaan maar door de klachten minder  :Frown:

----------


## Oki07

Ik zou de huisarts bellen. Hij kan naar je hart luisteren en je eventueel doorverwijzen. Maar misschien dat als hij luistert, dat hij je al kan geruststellen, zo voor je vakantie.

Hoe meer je erover piekert, hoe meer klachten je krijgt. Het hoofd kan gekke dingen met je lichaam doen. Probeer anders eens valdispert of bach rescue remedy druppels/sprau om wat van de spanning weg te nemen.

----------


## Oki07

Trouwens fijn dat de echo goed was!! Nog tips gekregen voor die prikkelbare darm?

----------


## Onassa

Dus het was geen prikkelbare darm?
Dat 'smorgens misselijk wakker worden heb ik ook, de eerste 2 uur en daarna zakt het af.
Het zou heel goed kunnen zijn dat je je voor je vakantie en vliegreis toch bewust/onbewust druk maakt.
Ga idd eens bach druppels proberen, dan de rescue remedy.
Dat is absoluut onschadelijk maar vaak oh zo heilzaam.
Succes, sterkte en ga een hele fijne vakantie beleven zou ik zeggen.
Verstand op 0 en ga ervoor!

Groetjes weer, Diane

----------


## Mirteh

Zo spullen voor de vakantie gepakt...
Huisarts gaat hem niet meer worden, nml straks al naar mn vriend en we vliegen blijkbaar morgen middag al!
Op de echo was niks raars te zien zij de 'echoèr' of hoe noem je zo iemand.?
Uitslag gaat nu nog naar de dokter toe maar hoefde me dus niet druk te maken over de onderdelen in mn bovenbuik. Hij zei dat het misschien de maag kon zijn, want dat kon hij niet zien. Prikkelbare darm is verder niks over gepraat.
Wel vet zenuwachitg nu om zo op vakantie te gaan.
tnx. voor de tips.

Groetjes M

----------


## dotito

@Mirteh,

Ja zenuwen en spanningen kunnen een mens heel veel aan doen he,heb daar ook altijd zo veel last van gehad en nog.

Wens je heel veel sterkte,en probeer maar te genieten van u vakantie :Wink: 

Groetjes Do

----------


## Onassa

He stresskippie....hele fijne vakantie he....en vergeet niet te genieten hoor! :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Hihi, drie posts en nu al een bijnaam...Stresskippie, ik wens je een fijne vakantie!
Die rescue remedy van Bach is gewoon bij de drogist of de tuinen te verkrijgen en ontspant echt wat.

----------


## dotito

Is die echt zo goed die rescue remedie?

----------


## Mirteh

Kweeniet of ik zo blij moet zijn met die bijnaam :P
Maar jullie denken dus dat het stress is, ik hoop het maar want dit is echt niet leuk :O
Mn bovenrug krijgt ook al last

----------


## Oki07

> Is die echt zo goed die rescue remedie?


Ik ken veel mensen die er baat bij hebben. Zelf ben ik zo'n paniekmonster dat ik ad slik en af en toe alprazolam/xanax. Toch heb ik het idee dat die rescue mij bij wat lichte paniek wel helpt.

Mijn katten krijgen het een week voordat ze naar de dierenarts moeten ook (4 druppels in het voer, 2 daags) en dat maakt ze echt rustiger.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb de rescue van bach ook in huis.....mijn ervaring is dat hoe minder medicijnen je slit hoe beter de bach helpt, het bestaat tegenwoordig ook in een spray die voor het slapen is, rescue night!

----------


## Mirteh

Nou is het bijna een maand geleden maar ik heb nog steeds last.
doe allerlei leuke dingen wel stress denk ik af en toe nog maar kan daar echt alles van komen? Heb nu ook last van pijnlijke benen, armen/handen en rug  :Frown:

----------


## Tralala

Dat kan allemaal van je prikkelbare darm komen helaas..ik heb het zelf ook in erge mate en ook regelmatig last van vanalles in m'n lijf.Probeer te ontspannen! een aanrader om er beter mee om te leren gaan is hypnotherapie.Dat zorgt er nu bij mij voor dat ik minder snel in paniek raak bij erge buikpijn e.d. Ook de kleine dingentjes zoals de bach of andere rustgevende middelen kunnen helpen..ontspanning helpt vaak ook je lichaam te ontspannen.

----------


## Mirteh

Bedankt voor de reactie.
Ik ben nu even niet meer naar de ha geweest maar denk er over om toch nog maar eens terug te gaan. Heb er toch wel veel last van of zou dat niet vele uithalen. Mijn armen benen en hoofd hebben op dit moment erg last en vaak s ochtends ergste last van mn buik (darmen). Kan je onderzoeken of je een prikkelbare darm hebt of?

----------


## Tralala

Nee,maar ze kunnen wel andere dingen gaan uitsluiten dus het is zowiezo wel goed om naar de huisarts te gaan en wat testen te ondergaan.

----------

